# What bit should use for chair molding



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*What bit should use for chair rail molding*

Hi everyone I have a question. Last year I made some chair molding for my livingroom. I used a chafer and roundover bit. Now I want to make a fancier more unique chair molding using what kind of bit. I need some opions and to see if I have that profile of that bit to try it any help will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenmore, you might try looking at "specialty bits" from the different woodworking supply companies online. There are several chair molding bits available. You might want to try stacking 2 or 3 moldings together for the look you want; perhaps using an ogee bit on both edges of a center piece and then a shallow bullnose molding on top and bottom? Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike that sounds really good I'm going to experiment on piece tomorrow and I will tell you what I've decided. I have that 66pc set to choose from and I want to make combinations with different bits you know mix them a little. I saw Bob and Rick do it on there show it made look enticing. So I figured I would give it a try. I also have some crown molding bits there are endless sulutions.


----------

